# What is something you wish you could do in Animal Crossing?



## ztc0611 (May 8, 2022)

Title. This could be anything at all.

An example of a small thing would be setting sound effects for custom paths.

An example of a big thing would be some entirely new tool or mechanic or shop/“quest.”

Very interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 8, 2022)

Letting Isabelle kick out any villager that you don't want on your island in New Horizons. It would make it much more easier to have an open plot.


----------



## S.J. (May 8, 2022)

I would loved to have seen some more multiplayer aspects in New Horizons.  

I haven't played New Leaf, but I know that there were mini-games or similar that you could play with other people, and I think that would have really improved the multiplayer feasibility of New Horizons. I know there is a timer you can buy from Nook's, but I think being able to set up more "official" mini-games/island games (like bug-catching or hide-n-seek) by talking to Isabelle, or travelling with Kapp'n, would be more fun. 

New Horizons is the only game I can really provide thoughts about, but I really love the café and clothing shop on Happy Home Paradise. Originally I thought I would like having the option to have an additional permanent shop or two on my home island, but now that they're on HHP, I'm pretty satisfied with that, and it leaves my island more open.


----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)

I wish there was an ability to swim/dive in rivers. I just think it would add a cool touch to diving. There could also be different sea creatures you could catch in the rivers. I feel like just being able to dive only in the ocean is a little boring.


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

I just want Tortimer’s Island back, man.


----------



## _confused_piplup_ (May 9, 2022)

Having a better control over the villagers moving in or moving out. Like, I think many people experience the desire to kick a villager out or desire to make someone move in. It looks like the game is pretty much avoidant when it comes to this. There are methods to kick out someone, but they require time travel or often much much much time. Also, sometimes it's the villagers who ask to move, which implies that updating the villagers list is part of the game mechanic. However, it's pretty much limited. Also you can't kick out the last villager who moved in, which is weird and it's making me waste sooo much time. So yeah, I wish there was a clear way to handle villagers.


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

The Sims 4 MoveObject Cheat, completely removed the "grid" you're usually stuck decorating with


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (May 9, 2022)

More dialogue interactions than just "Tell me something" or "Goodbye". This series really needs to overhaul its dialogue system.


----------



## Robi (May 10, 2022)

I wish you could remove the empty plot once the villager moves away. It would be nice to choose how many villagers you want.


----------



## allainah (May 10, 2022)

I think it would be cool if we had more events like pocket camp? Not exact but similar and we can earn new items every few months. Give us something to do Nintendo!!! 
I also miss the feature where you could play minigames on the game systems :C


----------



## xara (May 17, 2022)

i literally dug up an old ass meme just for this post lmao, but it’s accurate.  i wanna be able to hug my villagers _so bad_, especially after they say/do something sweet or while they’re moping or storming around after getting into a fight with another villager. i’d love if there was an option to give each of your villagers a daily hug when you talk to them, just like there’s an option for you to gift them something every day. i’m not sure how the animation would work, but i’d imagine this feature would also only unlock after you reached a certain point in your friendship as well, since i don’t think villagers want someone they barely know hugging them.  i know it’s silly, but i would literally never complain or ask nintendo for anything ever again if they just let me hug my villagers.

i also wish we were able to celebrate npc birthdays in-game. it’s not fair that our birthdays and villager birthdays get so much attention, but the npc birthdays don’t. i’d love to be able to gift them presents and wish them a happy birthday on their special day, but i’d settle for at least being able to _acknowledge_ them, like maybe a special “happy birthday!” dialogue option when you talk to them on their big day? i don’t know, i just wanna be able to do _something_ for them lol.


----------



## Romaki (May 21, 2022)

I just want multiple save files, man.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 22, 2022)

Hmm.... I had so many things I wanted after NL but then NH pretty much gave me everything: Cooking, Paths, more flexible PWP's (now furniture outside), vegetables, more villager interactions (when your not around). I still want more fruit. Its criminal that NH doesnt have perfect fruit when literally pocket camp has it so its not only in ACNL. I AGREE WITH OTHERS I NEED TO HUG MY VILLAGERS!!! Since I started with NL I have enjoyed most of the possibilities but I do want to say that back in CF/LGTTC times I can see why there was controversy on swimming in AC. Many people thought it was horrible but I love it to pieces in NL and its my favorite thing to do in the game. I truly think that AC as a whole has many things to do and not many things that I really want added. Many things from past games I want in NH dont apply here because this is about AC as a whole.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 9, 2022)

I think it would be cool to have more once a week optional things to participate in with villagers that has a time frame to trigger it and it just lasts a couple of min. Example, movie night at the Cinema between 7 pm to 10pm on fridays but the event shown is just like 2min long. Or it could just have Friday as the time without the time frame. Especially if there is going to be a city main street thing in the next game. The time frame would be nice for a picnic under the stars with villagers on meteor shower nights... I think these kinds of things would assist with villagers feeling more alive. 

Also, PWP as whimsical touristy attractions rather than for regular decor. Example, world's largest ball of yarn, a metal wind catcher ect but have a limit of how many you can set out. Like 5 pwps only. Also still keep the ability of decorating with regular items outside like in NH.

Mining. We need a cave that has a couple of NPCs in them and be able to mine for ore and crystals for crafting and trading. Fossils could be contained in the cave instead of spontaneously spawning everywhere else.


----------



## hithere (Jun 11, 2022)

The ability to move a building/bridge/stairs to a place where it’s close to or a part of it is at. There were many times where I wanted to move a building/etc just a few steps to the right or something. But, I had to move it far away, wait, then when it’s moved I moved it where I wanted it to be.

I could time travel, but I can’t be bothered. So I just waited multiple days for multiple buildings (most of my villgers’ houses were like this, and currently my museum which I want to be moved just one step to the left..)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

If my switch is a touchscreen then I want to be able to pet my villagers like in Pokemon Amie


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2022)

hithere said:


> The ability to move a building/bridge/stairs to a place where it’s close to or a part of it is at. There were many times where I wanted to move a building/etc just a few steps to the right or something. But, I had to move it far away, wait, then when it’s moved I moved it where I wanted it to be.
> 
> I could time travel, but I can’t be bothered. So I just waited multiple days for multiple buildings (most of my villgers’ houses were like this, and currently my museum which I want to be moved just one step to the left..)


That would be so useful. It sucks even more that you have to pay for it twice in this situation just to move it a few inches. So dumb.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 11, 2022)

I said this somewhere else, but we need a beach volleyball mini-game. Flora always asks to play beach volleyball with me, but we never get to do it. Recently Biff asked me if we wanted to run laps around the island, and I wish I could do that, too. I know we have the treasure hunt, but I’d like to play more games with the villagers.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 12, 2022)

To be able to take one of your villagers over to a friend's island and to be able to ride in the ferris wheel, teacup ride, etc. Those are the two that stick out for me.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

Also have more in-depth relationships/friendships with villagers


----------



## michito (Jul 8, 2022)

This is very silly, but a few years ago I saw someone saying that since the Switch has both a touchscreen and motor sensors, they should let us throw the fishes ourselves when freeing them (either by swipping on the fish or moving your arm with the joycon) and I haven't stop thinking about that ever since. I want to throw sea basses back to the sea as hard I can lol


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 8, 2022)

Autosaving. I wish there was Autosaving. I know time travel and stuff, but you could at least make it optional-. 
And I also wish you could write letters to the non-villager NPCs, like Blathers or something, maybe have villagers write better letters back too! 
Keep in mind I've only ever played New Leaf, so I have no clue if any of this is in Horizons. 
:]


----------



## Beanz (Jul 9, 2022)

change your height, like the shortest you could go is how tall your player looked in population growing and the tallest would be a little taller than the height players are now in nh. it would be kind of weird tho because there’d be super short players and that could distort patterns/clothing and could effect how interactive furniture works.


----------



## michito (Jul 9, 2022)

Redchaos10 said:


> Autosaving. I wish there was Autosaving. (...) Keep in mind I've only ever played New Leaf, so I have no clue if any of this is in Horizons. :]


Good news, autosaving is already a thing in ACNH!
I don't trust it much and I always end up saving manually though.... I think it autosaves when leaving/entering a building, during some villager dialogue and after successfully using a tool (fishing, digging up a fossil, etc)


----------



## zarf (Jul 9, 2022)

I've always wished we could roller skate or ride bikes. Even better if your villagers could too! Also idk if it's just me but the island in NH feels wayyy too big, we really need a faster way to get around.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 9, 2022)

zarf said:


> I've always wished we could roller skate or ride bikes. Even better if your villagers could too! Also idk if it's just me but the island in NH feels wayyy too big, we really need a faster way to get around.


Ooo seeing villagers ice skating in a frozen pond in winter would be alot of fun  or RS putting out an ice skating rink.
I know that's different than what you mentioned but it came to mind and just seems really cute and fun.


----------



## azurill (Jul 10, 2022)

I really wish you could place rugs outside. We have so many small rugs that would look really nice outside.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

This is actually something I've wanted to do since I started playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Emilygm2010 (Jul 10, 2022)

I think we need more multiplayer aspects . Maybe they could add some minigames or like different islands to explore with friends. Also I think that we need a service to get rid of flowers, and Leif to actually remove weeds from our islands. And lastly more clothing. Whether it's more customizable pieces or just more in general.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

I've always wanted to go for a jog with Buck around the island when he asks me. It seems a shame to have mountain bikes and cars in the game only for decoration. I would love to have some pets aswell, again it seems pointless having a birdbath, doghouse, etc if you can't use them.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2022



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Ooo seeing villagers ice skating in a frozen pond in winter would be alot of fun  or RS putting out an ice skating rink.
> I know that's different than what you mentioned but it came to mind and just seems really cute and fun.


That is a great idea! Nintendo could introduce tricks and see who gains 1st prize.
I would love the option to keep a pet, and to have some birds flying about daily .


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 11, 2022)

While using the construction app it would be nice to change the grass/ground appearance completely rather than having the grassy edging surrounding each paved paths.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm gonna add something to the idea that was already discussed about having spaces for villager interaction. This isn't coming out of nowhere as it's already a thing life simulator games do for example stardew valley and it's the concept of dungeons.
Before you say animal crossing would never add this feature since the animals would never "battle" let me remind you of a game the animal crossing fandom wishes to forget called "amiibo festival". While I agree the game is bad I can't deny there are many good ideas on it that were just badly executed. One of the mini games present that was then added to NL in an update as it was praised by the fandom at the time was "desert island escape". In that mini game you could pick three villagers that were stuck on a deserted island and the goal was to collect resources to escape in time before they "lost". The different animals had different abilities by species for example small birds could fly and more easily move to distant spaces and cats caught fish with their paws without needing a fishing rod. The mini game had a very simple battle system with giant snakes and centipedes attacking the animals. While the battle mechanic of luck based spinning wheel was really bad I think the concept is really interesting and I could see it working as a turned based rpg. If you guys want you can search for the minigame and see how the simple battle system works so you better understand what I'm talking about.
We did have animals battling huge snakes and centipedes in the games already so yes it is possible to have it back. You can have a simple but effective battle system and not be graphic about it. They could make it silly cartoon battle like "amiibo festival" did and it would works while keeping it kid friendly. Do it turned based like Dragon quest and have the animals use tools like the sling shot or an axe to attack in silly ways. Your character could join a party of your current residents to explore new places and collect resources for your town. You could even find other animals inside and if you had an empty lot you could ask the animal to move in.
A marriage between the ideas I mentioned above of what "desert island escape" got right with the "mystery island" concept of NW could result in some interesting quest driven additions that I think would be welcomed. These quests could also be used for your character to get to know the animals better and even have the animals interact with each other. Yes I know the animal crossing newer games struggle with good dialog but this dialog could be exclusive to the "dungeon" making it easier to program to just one place and allowing it to be more restricted and better written. The only thing leaving would be resources collected and friendship points between characters. It would be fun if the villager that went on a dungeon with you remembered what happened in there but maybe that's asking to much for now.
This idea could also be used as an online minigame and instead of the animals you went on quest with other players. I really like this idea as it could satisfy different groups of the fandom all in one if done right. It would satisfy: people who want better online gameplay and minigames as they would have something to do with other player, the animal interaction driven people who could go on small adventures with their dreamies and get to know them better, the more action driven people that could go on small quest besides doing island dailies and the designer focused people could gain from collecting resources needed for crafting from these "dungeons" if they so wished.​


----------



## zarf (Jul 11, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I've always wanted to go for a jog with Buck around the island when he asks me.


Omg I completely agree! It actually bugs me how often the jocks ask this but you don't even have the option to reply. Just let us run around with them dammit!!


----------



## azurill (Jul 11, 2022)

zarf said:


> Omg I completely agree! It actually bugs me how often the jocks ask this but you don't even have the option to reply. Just let us run around with them dammit!!


Yea I have wanted to do this as well. They ask a lot of questions that you never get to answer. I think dialogue would be better if you could have an actual conversation with them. Dobie came over yesterday and noticed my kitchen . He asked if I would cook him a meal and I would have loved to if they allowed me to.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jul 11, 2022)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I'm gonna add something to the idea that was already discussed about having spaces for villager interaction. This isn't coming out of nowhere as it's already a thing life simulator games do for example stardew valley and it's the concept of dungeons.​


Seeing as how _Animal Crossing_ was originally conceived as a sort of dungeon-crawler RPG with life-sim elements, why not? As long as it doesn't distract too much from what _Animal Crossing_ _currently _is, then I don't mind getting possible glimpses on how the franchise would have been designed if it wasn't focused purely on the life-sim aspect.


> _— "Desert Island Escape", a amiibo Festival minigame ported to a NL update._
> 
> In that mini game you could pick three villagers that were stuck on a deserted island and the goal was to collect resources to escape in time before they "lost". The different animals had different abilities by species for example small birds could fly and more easily move to distant spaces and cats caught fish with their paws without needing a fishing rod. The mini game had a very simple battle system with giant snakes and centipedes attacking the animals. While the battle mechanic of luck based spinning wheel was really bad I think the concept is really interesting and I could see it working as a turned based rpg.


Seems neat. I haven't got the chance to play, but I've known about it for quite some time, and figured that the series would've probably resemble this minigame if they kept the original RPG concept.


azurill said:


> Yea I have wanted to do this as well. They ask a lot of questions that you never get to answer. I think dialogue would be better if you could have an actual conversation with them. Dobie came over yesterday and noticed my kitchen . He asked if I would cook him a meal and I would have loved to if they allowed me to.


This is something I sadly don't see more people wanting in these games when it comes to dialogue. _Animal Crossing_ would no doubt have much better dialogue if any of the games had any smooth, consistent flow to it, and was not based entirely off RNG in the background. One thing that's always been an issue is that you, as the player, have very little interaction with villagers when it comes to simply talking to them. It's a bit frustrating, because people are more concerned with how villagers "should say this or that to you", rather than their own character having more autonomy to speak for themselves and be responsive to what their neighbors say to them. I already made a post in another thread that they need to have more things for the player character to say at any given moment, in addition to the PC responding to what they're being told. The whole entire system is flawed, dated, and needs an overhaul.


----------



## azurill (Jul 11, 2022)

Introspective Onlooker said:


> Seeing as how _Animal Crossing_ was originally conceived as a sort of dungeon-crawler RPG with life-sim elements, why not? As long as it doesn't distract too much from what _Animal Crossing_ _currently _is, then I don't mind getting possible glimpses on how the franchise would have been designed if it wasn't focused purely on the life-sim aspect.
> 
> Seems neat. I haven't got the chance to play, but I've known about it for quite some time, and figured that the series would've probably resemble this minigame if they kept the original RPG concept.
> 
> This is something I sadly don't see more people wanting in these games when it comes to dialogue. _Animal Crossing_ would no doubt have much better dialogue if any of the games had any smooth, consistent flow to it, and was not based entirely off RNG in the background. One thing that's always been an issue is that you, as the player, have very little interaction with villagers when it comes to simply talking to them. It's a bit frustrating, because people are more concerned with how villagers "should say this or that to you", rather than their own character having more autonomy to speak for themselves and be responsive to what their neighbors say to them. I already made a post in another thread that they need to have more things for the player character to say at any given moment, in addition to the PC responding to what they're being told. The whole entire system is flawed, dated, and needs an overhaul.


The system definitely needs to be overhauled. Most of animal crossing relies on rng but I think dialogue shouldn’t be one of them. I would love if we as players had more to say to the villagers. Animal crossing is still supposed to be about connecting with our villagers by talking to them and being friends. They say so much random things then just walk away almost forgetting what they said.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jul 11, 2022)

azurill said:


> The system definitely needs to be overhauled. Most of animal crossing relies on rng but I think dialogue shouldn’t be one of them. I would love if we as players had more to say to the villagers. Animal crossing is still supposed to be about connecting with our villagers by talking to them and being friends. They say so much random things then just walk away almost forgetting what they said.


Exactly. Part of the frustration I experience whenever people talk about _AC_'s dialogue and how "neutered" it's become is because I don't think people really know what they want when it comes to exchanging talk with NPCs. Them being "nice" or "rude" isn't even the real issue, here (it's still an issue; let's make that clear), yet people act as if villagers trash-talking you at *every* opportunity translates to good writing. Rudeness can be funny, but I'd rather it come from me whacking or ignoring my villagers, rather something they randomly do because the game decides how they want to treat me at the moment. That's why I find all the "_hilarious_" insults from _Population: Growing_ and _WW_ to fall flat.

Leaving that aside, the bare minimum should be the ability to ask villagers how their day was, what their favorite hobbies are, and even just their interests. This is something I should expect from life-sims in the *2010s* at this point, and it's astonishing how this franchise went *two* decades without incorporating more meaningful interactions with these characters.


----------



## azurill (Jul 11, 2022)

Introspective Onlooker said:


> Them being "nice" or "rude" isn't even the real issue, here (it's still an issue; let's make that clear), yet people act as if villagers trash-talking to you at *every* opportunity translates to good writing. Rudeness can be funny, but I'd rather it come from me whacking or ignoring my villagers, rather something they randomly do because the game decides how they want to treat me at the moment. That's why I find all the "_hilarious_" insults from _Population: Growing_ and _WW_ to fall flat.


I completely agree. I want them to show emotion when they are mad at something I did or didn’t do. How they treat you definitely seems to random. 


Introspective Onlooker said:


> Leaving that aside, the bare minimum should be the ability to ask villagers how their day was, what their favorite hobbies are, and even just their interests. This is something I should expect from life-sims in the *2010s* at this point, and it's astonishing how this franchise went *two* decades without incorporating more meaningful interactions with these characters.


These are the conversations I would love to have. It was why I was so excited that we could call villagers to the roost with Amiibo cards. I thought  we would be able to sit and have coffee while having an actual conversation. Instead we got whoever we invited having a coffee without us . In order for them to say anything you stand next to them instead of sitting  with them.  It would also be nice if you could ask them if they need anything. Since they very rarely ask you to help them.


----------



## Sir Pistacchio (Jul 17, 2022)

I think it would be really great to sell to Tom Nook the island and start a new one (the price could depend on the amount and type of furnitures exposed). In this way you can keep all the stuff you have in your storage, the bells in your ABD, and moreover maintaining the catalogue ad DIY recipes learnt as well as the stamps completed.

I'm really not into the idea of restarting a new island (I tend to get very attached), but I think this would benefit the players who intend to do so.

It seems to me that there is something similar in ACNL. Can some AC veterans confirm?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 17, 2022)

Sir Pistacchio said:


> I think it would be really great to sell to Tom Nook the island and start a new one (the price could depend on the amount and type of furnitures exposed). In this way you can keep all the stuff you have in your storage, the bells in your ABD, and moreover maintaining the catalogue ad DIY recipes learnt as well as the stamps completed.
> 
> I'm really not into the idea of restarting a new island (I tend to get very attached), but I think this would benefit the players who intend to do so.
> 
> It seems to me that there is something similar in ACNL. Can some AC veterans confirm?


Yes! You could originally sell your town to Tom Nook in Animal Crossing New Leaf after the only update: 2016 expansion of Welcome Amiibo. You would be able to keep your ABD and optionally you could choose to keep your catalog or sell it to gain more bells.  You cannot keep your storage items but you do keep Public Works Project suggestions. (those are the ways you used to design your town.)


----------



## Robi (Jul 17, 2022)

I wish I could visit other islands with friends like mystery islands, Harv's Island and even HHP. I'd love to party on my HHP island with friends.


----------



## Sir Pistacchio (Jul 17, 2022)

Robi said:


> I wish I could visit other islands with friends like mystery islands, Harv's Island and even HHP. I'd love to party on my HHP island with friends.



That's a gret idea! ACNH needs more multiplayer interactions than simply net-slapping each other


----------



## Robi (Jul 18, 2022)

Sir Pistacchio said:


> That's a gret idea! ACNH needs more multiplayer interactions than simply net-slapping each other


I think one of the best online features in ACNL though was the global, random multiplayer. It's fun just playing with random people online on Tortimer Island and on the switch I guess you could actually add each other if that was a feature. Of course though I'm sure there will be plenty of hackers and trolls, although most people online seemed nice and you can just say no to free stuff from hackers


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 18, 2022)

Robi said:


> I think one of the best online features in ACNL though was the global, random multiplayer. It's fun just playing with random people online on Tortimer Island and on the switch I guess you could actually add each other if that was a feature. Of course though I'm sure there will be plenty of hackers and trolls, although most people online seemed nice and you can just say no to free stuff from hackers


Yeah but I think the reason they arent doing it sadly is because of all those mean people. I remember Nintendo kept saying NEVER to give out your friend code yet everyone still did... It was a great feature but I seriously dont see them bringing it back which is a shame


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 27, 2022)

In all main AC games to have the power to kick out villagers whenever and buy any kind of hybrid without breeding them.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jul 27, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> buy any kind of hybrid without breeding them.


That's actually something I've been thinking about for a while, now. Only I think it's something that should be earned by breeding these hybrids, and making a profit from them. It could be a small, little stock market or something. Have the Nooklings (or Nooky Boy, himself) take note of your hybrid breeding, have them suggest you breed more; maybe your character could make a chart of which combination produces which offspring, and the Nook family could breed and sale these hybrids at their store.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 4, 2022)

Bring the kick-able soccer balls back. Was a fun little side thing you could do in the game.


----------



## Moonlight. (Aug 5, 2022)

Honestly the majority of what I want just has to do with villager interaction as a whole. I want to be able to hug my villagers (especially bianca), ride a ferris wheel with them, sing karaoke with them, play silly carnival games with them, play video games with them, etc. 

I know the dialogue gets brought up a lot as needing improvement but I think adding more expressive interactions or even mini-games as a whole would also greatly help tbh, just make them feel more like actual friends I guess?


----------



## Zisym (Aug 10, 2022)

I think the ability to play the game 360-wide would be nice like you would in Pokemon Legends: Arceus. Also would like the ability to rotate buildings/houses.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 19, 2022)

The ability to play as an animal! That's what I thought AC would be before I actually played the series. It'd be so cool to be able to pick what species, and be able to customise how your character looks from colours to spots, stripes, eyes, etc.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 4, 2022)

I wish you could customize the hourly tunes once you reach a certain milestone in the game. For example, maybe I could change the 6 p.m. music to Wild World/City Folk's 6 p.m. theme, the 7 p.m. tune to New Leaf, the 8 p.m. tune to GameCube, and so on. Maybe there could even be a random shuffle mode, so you'd get different songs each day.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve been wanting to be able to slide down the elephant slide since GCN era. :c

Being able to ride/play in the amenities would be fantastic too! Or at least let our villagers do it, like in Pocket Camp.


----------



## Bui (Sep 8, 2022)

I just want to have the option to play as an animal character.


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 17, 2022)

I wanna interact with the items around me, but I alsl want my villagers to react after you say, build a pitball seed,

Like if they are mearby and see a fellow Villager fall into one, I want their dialogue to be like *I saw that, where did you get those, is that your idea of a prank?" or close to that. then maybe avoid you till you drop the seeds.

Or if you get stung often, your villagers say something like "Again, or havent ypu learned your lesson, do you like getting wasps angry*

Same goes for if ypu whack your villagers, the ones watching be little ypu for being rude, and maybe avoid you till you drop your net that day.


----------



## Takiyama (Sep 17, 2022)

I haven't read any of the other posts so sorry in advance if I'm repeating information, but I'd love more multiplayer options. It's cool to visit friends' islands and look around but after about 2 minutes of that, it gets sort of boring. I guess you can play hide and seek, but it's hard to do because you can't tilt the viewpoint of the island. Speaking of which, being able to do that would be awesome. That way you could see behind buildings and use every inch of your island as you please!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 22, 2022)

So, I saw someone on Twitter share a pic of what they were doing with thier acnh copy, and it made me realize something...

It would be so fun to wake up one day and find a rare giant crop to sell for bells or give to an NPC when they visit for a special item.
Like, maybe 9 crops have to be planted together 3x3 for the small chance of it happening when they mature. Maybe the chance is slightly higher in spring.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Gamecube Animal Crossing had games within the game, in the form of the (single player) NES games.

New Horizons lets villagers come visit you in your house, and every time they want to play the high low guessing game.

What if they mashed these 2 ideas together, and allowed you to play some other simple games (Chess, Checkers, Pong, etc.) with your villager neighbors? Essentially just playing games vs. the computer, but you'd have to buy a table and chess board and a villager could come sit with you to play to chess, etc.


----------

